

Automation allows team of 2 to support 50% of Facebook infrastructure - hugorodgerbrown
http://gigaom.com/cloud/how-fbar-keeps-facebook-online-automagically/

======
smoyer
Excellent example of what the DevOps movement has been accomplishing ... the
FB article is great and I can't wait to hear the guys on DevOps Cafe discuss
it in their podcast!

